# Wheezing hen



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I noticed my 7month old leghorn mix was wheezing this evening. I did some googling and found a huge array of things it could be. Anywhere from a disastrous disease that could take out my entire flock to gulping down food too fast. At what point do I take action? It just started sometime today. The big problem I have is that I am leaving for 2 weeks in a couple of days and I don't want my husband to have to deal with a sick bird while I am gone. Ugh!


----------



## eldfort (Jul 31, 2012)

I had a wheezing rooster 3 weeks ago and one morning he stopped crowing, then wouldn't come outside. I found him in the rafters with snot hanging a foot out of his beak. I just had to take him to the Vet. It's not that expensive and it was well worth it. He needed anti-biotic shots three days in a row. He had lost weight and was pretty much dying of a cold. The dr. put him on medicine in the water and food. Don't wait! You may lose him when you are gone!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

She is fine today, weird. So very glad.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Me too. One of my barred rock's have been doing this cough/sneeze thing for just over a week. I've been putting duramyacin in their water for a week. She's finally starting to sound better.


----------

